# No sound despite speaker test OK



## themaverick

Have a Medion MD 8833 and have recently reinstalled Vista and the Realtek High Defintion Audio drivers.

In the realtek Control panel, if I run a sound test each of the 5 speakers sounds fine. However, I can't play any music files, or get any sounds from website such as youtube.

I would appreciate some suggestions?


----------



## Pauldo

Sounds like you don't have Realteck HD Audio as your default.

Go into Control Panel > Sound and under playback make sure that Realteck HD Audio has a green check mark next to it.

Pauldo


----------



## themaverick

It's not that simple I've been trying to solve this for 2 weeks. It occured to me that when I plug earphones in realtek pops up and tells me I've plugged earphones in and gives me a box to tick. I thought it might do this with the speakers, so I tried this but no luck. I uninstalled realtek then reinstalled it. It took about 4 attempts before it would install. In between installing I got sound through the speakers without realtek. I discovered one of the 4 small speakers wasn't connected, and now have sound through the sub-wooger and the small speaker I have newly connected, but can't get sound through all 5 speakers.

However, as before when I play the 5.1 test through the realtek control panel all 5 speakers sound.


----------



## Pauldo

OK, that is weird.

Just so I know. Realtek audio is set to be your default sound device?

What are your options for Playback in Control Panel > Sound? And were is the green check?

How did you uninstall Realtek? Try it through Device Manager if you haven't already. Install that way too.

Pauldo


----------



## themaverick

What are your options for Playback in Control Panel > Sound? And were is the green check?

The options are:
Speakers, Realtek Digital Output and Realtek HDMI Output with the tick against speakers.

I uninstalled realtek in add/remove programs inj control panels. Will give it a go the way you suggest.


----------



## janohoh

Well, if that wasn't just sweet! I had no sound despite the speaker test working, followed Pauldo's advice....Realtek was not set as my default...I now have sound!!! Thank you for an easy fix!!


----------

